

Tell HN: a Google Chrome extension which highlights hot links on HN - btw0
http://madk.org/shh/shh.html

======
Groxx
Kinda nice... makes it easier to find the popular items after they've fallen
off the top of HN, and faster to skim (which I should do more of anyway, I
waste too much time here).

The hotness calculation seems to be pretty basic, just grabbing the points /
comments numbers on the page and comparing them to each other. Which is
actually exactly what I want, I'm not really interested in something which
tells me exactly what HN's sorting equation tells me, and more complex ==
harder to understand the results.

Found a bug, btw: upvoting gives me NaN instead of a number for points.

------
what
How do you work out what's hot, if you don't mind me asking? Something based
on the points, comments and time I'm guessing?

~~~
anigbrowl
Yeah, it's in the screenshots. Cute little utility.

suggestion: maintain a local cache of usernames I frequently upvote/downvote/
reply to/whose links I click. Special highlight for threads in which I have
already commented or in which my top X posters are participants.

~~~
what
Screenshot doesn't really tell me how it calculates hotness. HN already uses
some form of hotness based on points/time, but this uses a different formula I
think.

~~~
paulgb
It looks like it simply uses the number of comments for highlighting comments
links, and the number of points to highlight points counters.

~~~
what
Yeah seems that way, I just saw two comments with the same number of points
but significantly different posting times and they have the same color.
Thought time might be factored in too, like HN does points/(time since
submitted)^2.

Also noticed that it doesn't differentiate between positive and negative
scores. A score of -4 is hotter than a score of 1.

~~~
btw0
Thanks! You just found me a bug, I am going to fix it :)

------
sbierwagen
Cool. Is there a firefox version?

~~~
btw0
Sorry, currently it's only a Chrome extension. Maybe I'll port it to firefox
when I have time.

